# Semi-Skilled?



## kheath86 (1 Dec 2008)

K little lost here? I was told i was semi-skilled for Veh tech.. i went to school completed 4 blocks of AST(automotive service tech) In NB and AB.. What am i entitled as a Semi Skilled Tech? hows this gonna run through?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Dec 2008)

Semi Skilled
This group of applicants possess a skill, which would make them fully employable with limited training. The training required may be Recruit School, Basic Driver Training, Second Language Training, etc.  


Semi Skilled (Reserve)
This group of applicants possess a skill, which would make them fully employable with limited training. The training required may be Recruit School, Basic Driver Training, etc.


----------



## kheath86 (1 Dec 2008)

I'm RegF, So i would be Skipping some Courses? I dont like skipping stuff!!  
I have my Air Brakes lisence as well...

So i would be to a EME unit right outta BMQ? and await further training when avail?

Please correct me if im wrong..

Thanks for the info so far!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Dec 2008)

I think it will more have to do with what you were taught in civy land and what we teach on our courses. So you might skip certain parts of a course. AFAIK civy Air Brakes does not transfer over to Military Side, but Military Air Brakes transfers over to civy side (go figure).


----------



## kheath86 (1 Dec 2008)

yah thats what my old man said as well when he taught at CFSME in Gagetown


----------

